# What I want for Mothers Day has long ears and spots...



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Every year I get my husband a goat for fathers day. This year I really want a goat for Mothers Day. Check out these long ears and spots!
http://burlington.craigslist.org/grd/4440233001.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh my they're cute!!!! Definitely not asking too much for mothers day!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Me too!!! OMG...they are so cute!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I hinted to my hubby by showing him and telling him I want one. But I don't think he got it... Maybe I should just tell him I'm going out for the day and come back this evening with one... It's only a 2 1/2 hour drive one way. The question is, is it better to ask forgiveness holding a cute goat with those long beautiful ears with a big smile on my face, or ask permission to spend $250. If he gets to mad I have a barn. 
✴sigh✴ 
A lady can dream right?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Forgiveness. Absolutely. hehehe


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

He's a guy....think you'll have to spell it out to him. I've learned men don't really get hints. Lol


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh man, don't pass up those beauties! I agree with Ni, he's a guy


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The one in the middle picture being bottle fed! Ahh!!! I gotta stop looking... The warm and fuzzies are to hard to resist.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> He's a guy....think you'll have to spell it out to him. I've learned men don't really get hints. Lol


Yep. Just tell him I'm going to go get this goat or if you want you can get it for me for Mother's Day. Lol that's what I said on one doe for my birthday......but make sure you tell him it THAT goat 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes i agree with Jessica84 just tell him look i want this goat ( hide the price somehow ) im going to go and get it and id love it if u would get it for me for mothers day but if u already have somthing ill just go get. keep us posted on what u do!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Ugh...

He asked me if I slipped and hit my head.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

go get the goat. Wrap it up and put it in the living room with a big tag that says to HerdQueen from HerdQueen because my husband doesn't appreciate me enough on mothers day so I got it myself....


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

^^Hahahaha
I think I deserve another goat. After all I gave him another kid. That looks like his mother. Out of all 3 of our children not one looks like me! I think a little Nubian doe would make me feel a ton better about that.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Just keep repeating to him "goats are better than flowers" over and over throughout the day. You might annoy him into getting you a goat


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

call it an early Fathers Day present


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You are a genius!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL I don't know, but I know mother's are greatly under-appreciated I think you deserve a goat if you want one. .


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> You are a genius!


nah, just well trained.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So made him wake up from a nap, to beautiful of a day to sleep it away. He decides he's going to till the garden. Now he's cussing because wire is wrapped up in the tiller. If he had only decided Arlington VT would have been a great road trip on a beautiful day he wouldn't be angry and frustrated!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

A happy wife = A happy Life


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Exactly! So now he gets no nap. Imagine how he is going to feel when he finds out there is no dinner!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

herdqueen said:


> exactly! So now he gets no nap. Imagine how he is going to feel when he finds out there is no dinner!


:ROFL::twisted:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

This is one of the advantages to being single... If I wanted the goat, I just go get it. I guess that is one thing I can console myself with...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh you totally sound like me!!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I pester til I get it....:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

or...........sell his goat to buy yours


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha!! Cute!!! I would ask for a road trip for Mother's Day right to the cute little kids...;-)


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm fortunate that my husband is at least as addicted to goats as I am. If I saw those babies for sale and wanted one, my husband would probably come home with two! They're very cute. I hope you get one.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

You tell that hubby of yours that people from all over the country (and world?) say that he should get you that goat kid!!!!! You've given him 3 human kids, caused all sorts of changes to your body and given your life to him and th ekids. YOU DESREVE THAT GOAT KID!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> You tell that hubby of yours that people from all over the country (and world?) say that he should get you that goat kid!!!!! You've given him 3 human kids, caused all sorts of changes to your body and given your life to him and th ekids. YOU DESREVE THAT GOAT KID!!!!!


Nuff said :thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Damfino said:


> I'm fortunate that my husband is at least as addicted to goats as I am. If I saw those babies for sale and wanted one, my husband would probably come home with two! They're very cute. I hope you get one.


Yep , I must say my hubby and I are the same way , lol. He would snap one or two up immediately , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Erica , you should just go get your baby and save hubby the trip and the bother of getting off the couch and going to get it himself. That way , you thought about him first , yourself second , lol. 
Makes it right as rain then arty:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Erica I think you have been given all good advice so go get it. Tell him your going to buy two and when you only come back with one he will be happy. lol. I am glad I don't have to ask anyone.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Here's the secret.........we have no idea what you want!!!......just tell us what you want and we will go get it for you! But we are clueless and need direction!


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Here's the secret.........we have no idea what you want!!!......just tell us what you want and we will go get it for you! But we are clueless and need direction!


but we're supposed to know 
blah blah blah


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Here's the secret.........we have no idea what you want!!!......just tell us what you want and we will go get it for you! But we are clueless and need direction!


thing is, she did tell him and he asked her if she slipped and hit her head. 
So he does know. He may not know HOW MUCH she wants the goat but he knows she wants it.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah go buy the goat yourself and tell him it must be the previous head injury that made you do it!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I obviously don't know your man but could he be putting up a smoke screen? Saying you hit your head but quietly getting the goat bought?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know how that goat got here honey....I was concust yesterday!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hahahahaha. Thanks for laugh everyone! Normally he is as bad as I am! That's how I ended up those 3 Nigerians bred to that big alpine buck. Plus all 3 were grades for the same money as those registered babies. 

Chadwick he could very well be plotting behind my back. I won't get my hopes up, but I think I can work him over. 

✴keeping my fingers crossed✴


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

One thing I have learned in 16 years he hates to see me cry...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I always wondered how wife's could make us do stuff, but I never realized there were people giving suggestions somewhere! If us husbands could come together like this we might win one or two!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Chad...you were right there handing out the advice too! Lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha, yeah, but I know what side to bet on.........and it ain't the husbands side!!!

no matter what arguement is being had!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hopefully the next post will be a pic of the doeling/s;-)


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Tell him you found a home for Maverick so it isn't "really" another goat!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Do u think your gonna get a goat?????


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Chad, its called nagging. We nag bc we have to. LOL


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

It's Mother's Day did you get your goat was he a good husband? Come remember she us your wife and you love her and she wants the goat. Sooooooo get her that goat!!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Haha, yeah, but I know what side to bet on.........and it ain't the husbands side!!!
> 
> no matter what arguement is being had!


Hey Chad, I read this thread to my hubby and he said to say...""Yes Dear" is the answer to everything." :wink:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

No goat.

I got a yellow mini rose, huge box of chocolates, nice card, out to brunch, and new buck pen  So I guess I will have to get "him" a Nubian for fathers day.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol! Yep, sounds like it


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That's OK by Fathers day he will feeling the new baby goat itch too. Then Silky will kid.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4450254536.html

I'm going to win this debate


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4390356561.html


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He doesn't stand a chance!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4390356561.html


Really like that black doe!!  if you go to get one from here, you have to stop by and say hi to me  LOL! We live right near the Candia line


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The black doe with frosted ears? She may not have spots but she is really nice!

Did Jesta Farm stop breeding?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Kinda wonder what Mary Fox has, but I am afraid I can't afford it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> The black doe with frosted ears? She may not have spots but she is really nice!
> 
> Did Jesta Farm stop breeding?


Yes, and agreed! I really like her!!

I'm not sure.. :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Kinda wonder what Mary Fox has, but I am afraid I can't afford it.


Hats the reason I have yet to ask her myself :lol: she has some nice Nubians! But I just can't afford anything from her right now... Is have to make a reservation and save the whole 5 months! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah the black doeling with the frosted ears looks to have the nicest confo


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I think Brandon is still upset over what happened to him last spring btrying to buy Nubian doelings from Maine. He wanted to buy 3. He was talking to a woman and then Brandon called and her husband answered. Brandon asked for pictures of specifically doelings. He told Brandon that they didn't have time for stuff like that because they owned a farm. Well no kidding so do we!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You should buy her Erica


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> I think Brandon is still upset over what happened to him last spring btrying to buy Nubian doelings from Maine. He wanted to buy 3. He was talking to a woman and then Brandon called and her husband answered. Brandon asked for pictures of specifically doelings. He told Brandon that they didn't have time for stuff like that because they owned a farm. Well no kidding so do we!


WTH?! That's so crazy! Ugh! People :roll:

I would email about that black kid  see what they say


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I know I should. Just don't want to have an upset husband.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah I know what you mean  
Just show him the cute pics!  LOL!

I think I know where that farm is too  I used to work at a horse farm down the road from them and we would ride down the road past them all the time


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I wish I could use Prince Carnival to cover Arabella

http://www.foxspridedairygoats.com/bucks.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I know! I love him! And I like their Blissberry buck too!

She charges $100 for a breeding fee right? When I get my Nubian I plan use her boys..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> The black doe with frosted ears? She may not have spots but she is really nice!
> 
> Did Jesta Farm stop breeding?


I don't think so...idk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

From the looks of it Jesta Farms is still breeding.. They had GCH jr doe last year at New Boston..


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Husbands are always upset, you just have to decide if he can get upset then fall in love and forget


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Better to ask for forgiveness than permission, and then let him cuddle with the baby goat.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You guys are terrible!  I love it!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't know about Jesta Farm because their website is out of date.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What harm does emailing and asking do ?? I do that all the time!  LOL! Then I talk my dad into it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> I didn't know about Jesta Farm because their website is out of date.


I found their FB page.. Last post was in April..


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I probably should sell some does. So far I have retained every doeling here!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Duh I didn't even think of facebook


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I was thinking we need to start a fund development strategy for TGS people to get the goat they really want but can't get.....then I realized there would be no way to keep money in the pot!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:lol:

I found it while googling them lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Chad we could do a 50/50 once a month! Half goes to winner half stays in the pot.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, that's good, anybody know how many we are?

Winner wins by need, cuteness of said goat, or what criteria?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't be by cuteness...we'd have to get them all based on that


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmm... Good question!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Lottery?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Isn't that the ultimate goal?!?

Votes would be a popularity contest.......hmmmm


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of a number?
Guess how many castrating bands are in the jar?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Cow pat bingo!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hunger games?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It would have to be co patties for sure goat berries would roll..


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Breath holding contests!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Just for funny but not very fair....who can grow the longest beard!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!! Y'all are cracking me up! :ROFL:


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

My boyfriend is my enabler. :lol: He's not INTO the goats, but he sure won't stop me from getting any, and actually encourages me to buy more. :lol: Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing, but so far I'm enjoying it! He might start regretting that when he actually has to live with me AND the goats though.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep you would win!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

He won't regret it! He will probably put a stop to it when you already have 30ish... But its only a probability not a certainy.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I may or may not be experiencing that particular problem...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

here ya go


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Rock paper scissors?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

It may be a little late and not a Nubian but I got you a goat for mother's day


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Fastest hoof trim!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Leslie! I tried to make it my avatar. But you may not upload animated images. Doesn't that figure. My goat luck is running out!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My goats are all mad at me I trimmed everyone last week. Well... I cut Howie's damn toe off! Bloods squirted EVERYWHERE! Cob webs didn't work, pepper didn't work, I ended up putting his foot into cornstarch, andit only slowed it down. It looked like iI butchered a goat on my porch.

I didn't cut his hoof off just a lot of his toe.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have since purchased blood stop powder


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Last one awake wins it!

On that note , goodnight!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol good night!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> My goats are all mad at me I trimmed everyone last week. Well... I cut Howie's damn toe off! Bloods squirted EVERYWHERE! Cob webs didn't work, pepper didn't work, I ended up putting his foot into cornstarch, andit only slowed it down. It looked like iI butchered a goat on my porch.
> 
> I didn't cut his hoof off just a lot of his toe.


I did that to my girl the other day.. Made such a mess on my new milk stand!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I felt awful, but bucks are so much drama! Baywood screamed, jumped up threw himself on the ground and played dead. I didn't even do anything yet! So while he layed there I trimmed his feet, did his pour on treatment. When all was said and done I looked at him told him he was all done. He got up wagged his tail and kicked his heels all the way back to the pen. Dramaqueen.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

herdqueen said:


> i felt awful, but bucks are so much drama! Baywood screamed, jumped up threw himself on the ground and played dead. I didn't even do anything yet! So while he layed there i trimmed his feet, did his pour on treatment. When all was said and done i looked at him told him he was all done. He got up wagged his tail and kicked his heels all the way back to the pen. Dramaqueen.[/quote
> 
> Oh that is too funny !!!! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
> 
> Sounds like my Scout


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> I felt awful, but bucks are so much drama! Baywood screamed, jumped up threw himself on the ground and played dead. I didn't even do anything yet! So while he layed there I trimmed his feet, did his pour on treatment. When all was said and done I looked at him told him he was all done. He got up wagged his tail and kicked his heels all the way back to the pen. Dramaqueen.


:ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: OMGosh that is WAY too funny!!

My boys don't move or fight any, they just scream bloody murder! My dad was like "Skyla! What the heck are you doing to those goats!!" :lol: 'uhhh.. Trimming their feet!' LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have drama king bucklings too! Pinocchio is very calm and easy, but Stormy will cry over ANYTHING. :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

men (seems to be of all species) are way more dramatic over things than women, don't they?? LOL


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey!



Hahaha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Except for you Chad


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol ya'll are funny. Guys are major drama queens! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My husband yeah who am I kidding, he can be a bit dramatic. And my sons... I think I just rolled my eyes!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

No, I have to own up to being a bit dramatic too! I just thought it was a funny time to chime in!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , you were right Chad


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ugh...men are THE MOST dramatic! one little sniffle, and they need to be waited on hand and foot! good thing women are the ones who have "moon times" every 4 weeks....who knows what the world would be like if that happened to men..... that would be a scary place! LOL


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I wonder what the men say about us?... :think: :lol:


----------



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

OMG the baby's are the cutest how can you resist that little face looking at like take us home and love us and the Nubians a very loving breed 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Today is our 12th anniversary. Brandon asked what I wanted to do today. I bet everyone here can guess what I said...

Lol he said "I was thinking about fishing..." Oh yeah can't wait to be infested with ticks! We had a moose stagger into the road about a week ago. A very sick animal. As Fish and Game went to put it down the animal dropped dead. It was estimated to have over 50,000 ticks covering its body.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is awful. After having such a cold winter, I was hoping there would be a tick die off and have fewer ticks this year.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We are seeing a drop in animal population. But I think the polar vortex has a lot to do with that. It was just so cold! Last year everyone seemed to have a high worm load, so I hope not to struggle with it this year.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , poor thing  I heard just the opposite , that the parasites haven't died off in the frigid freezing temps but thrived . Somehow we thought they died off after days of below freezing weather. But apparently we are wrong about that. I can't remember where i saw this , must've been on a nature documentary.


----------

